# Bibleworks 7 and other helpful tools for the exegete



## oworm (Nov 7, 2008)

Purchasing Bibleworks was compulsory for me for my Biblical languages Semesters. Initially I balked at the $349 price tag but I must say this software is simply amazing and saves so much time. I am still learning how to use it.


Anyone else here using it, or similar progs like Logos? 
Thoughts? Insights?


----------



## greenbaggins (Nov 7, 2008)

I use BW 7, and love it, especially the ease of using dictionaries and lexicons. The fact that it has Philo, Josephus and the Targums makes it even better. And those are becoming more accessible. I look forward to the time when it has English translations for the Targums.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 7, 2008)

Bibleworks is the brainchild of my friend Mike Bushell, who also authored _The Songs of Zion_.

Bible Software Review


----------



## CubsIn07 (Nov 8, 2008)

Logos has the best software that you can add on. The amount that they are publishing digitally is simply unbelievable. They publish everything from very basic books to the most academic work you can find. I have spent a decent amount of money on it, and so far it has been worth it. The digital versions of books are much cheaper than their traditional counterparts. For instance, I got all editions of JETS, Trinity Journal, WTJ, SBTJ for $300. What a resource! 

Two negatives though. First, when doing complex searches or word studies, Logos is far too slow. For instance, doing a word study on a major word utilizing all of their tools can take 5-10 minutes. I have a 1.3 GHZ processor with 1 Gig-a-byte of RAM and it is slow. Now that is not a fast computer, but it isn't that bad. Second, if Logos were to ever flop, if you upgrade to Vista they won't make patches and Logos might not function. You would need a separate computer for it and you would not be able to upgrade to Vista or whatever new version Microsoft comes out with. But I hope the company stays in busness. Right now business is good from what I hear. 

So I am biased, but Logos is quite the software.


----------



## oworm (Nov 12, 2008)

I think I will stick with BW7 for the time being. Another $300 for software is off the financial radar. But thanks for all the helpful input.


----------



## caddy (Nov 12, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Bibleworks is the brainchild of my friend Mike Bushell, who also authored _The Songs of Zion_.
> 
> Bible Software Review



Interesting Andrew!

I use BW's almost daily. I started using it @ version 6. 

hopefully I'll be switching to iMac before end of the years out. I'll have to do some sort of dual boot system to retain the use of BW7.


----------



## lukeh021471 (Nov 12, 2008)

*bw7*

very helpful especially to the student


----------



## TheFleshProfitethNothing (Nov 12, 2008)

Wow!...all I have is e-Sword


----------



## Staphlobob (Nov 12, 2008)

I still BW6. I tried 7, but one of the CDs wouldn't work so I had to send it back. (I'll try 8 when it comes out.)

I have Logos too and am very impressed with it. However, I don't think BW can be beat for exegetical use. It's simply phenomenal.


----------



## Elimelek (Nov 13, 2008)

When I was studying one of our professors demonstrated _Bibleworks_ and _Logos_ to us. Unfortunately $349 equals aproximately R 3804 which is not at all viable. Therefore I keep to reading the Hebrew and Greek languages on paper. I've downloaded e-Sword and also utilise the online versions of the various ancient languages Bibelwissenschaft: Online-Bibeln. 

Where I stay, money can't make the world go round  It's just to complicated and the exchange rate


----------



## jawyman (Nov 13, 2008)

I would really love to go to a training seminar to truly maximise the power of BW 7. I use it very elementary and I know BW 7 is a Porsche and I am driving it like a Gremlin.


----------



## oworm (Nov 14, 2008)

jawyman said:


> I would really love to go to a training seminar to truly maximise the power of BW 7. I use it very elementary and I know BW 7 is a Porsche and I am driving it like a Gremlin.



Me too


----------

